# Nice Spots in Mississauga?



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyonee knows of a nice scenic spot in Sauga. 

Something a long the lines of Scarborough Bluff's, The Docks view downtown or Humber Bay park by Lakeshore.

If no scenic spots, what about something fun you can do at anytime there?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## marbss (Feb 11, 2010)

Port Credit River? that area is really nice.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Only scenic parts I can think of is Erindale Park or Port Credit Docks (Mississauga Rd and Lakeshore)


----------

